# Wargs in The Hobbit?



## Calimehtar (Jan 3, 2003)

I was wondering if the Wolves that were gathering with the Goblins of the Misty Mountains were just ordinary Wolves or were they Wargs?


----------



## Calimehtar (Jan 3, 2003)

By that, it says just wolves. So, I might be wrong in thinking that those were Wargs. But in The Fellowship of the Ring, I believe Wargs were coming their direction when they were deciding on whether to go in Moria or not. Let me look for that...
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
*The Hobbit: Chapter 6: Page 98* 
*Version: Del Rey Paper Back* 
*All of a sudden they heard a howl away fown hill, a long shuddering howl. It was answered by another away to the right and a good deal nearer to them; then by another not far away to the left. It was wolves howling at the moon, wolves gathering together!* 
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
Anyways, I always thought those were Wargs until I was asked to look up the quote and found this. Here they are called Wolves every time but in The Fellowship of the Ring they are called Wargs every time. Does anyone know where it says they are Wargs in The Hobbit? What about the Battle of Five Armies... I think those might have been Wargs. If I find the quote, I'll post it on here.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 4, 2003)

> But even the wild Wargs (for so the evil wolves of the Edge of the Wild were named) cannot climb trees.





> The Wargs and the Goblins often helped one another in wicked deeds





> Every now and then all the Wargs in the circle would answer their grey chief all together, and the dreadful clamour almost made the hobbit fall out of his pine-tree



All of these quotations are from Chapter 6 of _The Hobbit_. I'm using _The Annotated Hobbit_, and they agree with my Houghton Mifflin edition. It was indeed a pack of Wargs who attacked the company after their escape from the Goblins in the Misty Mountains.


----------



## Calimehtar (Jan 8, 2003)

OK Thanks! I knew it was Wargs in the Battle of 5 Armies, but wasn't sure about the Pine Trees and all.


Thanks,
Cali'


----------

